# Beast killed in Alpharetta Saturday



## Drew (Sep 13, 2010)

A twelve pointer green scored at 175 was killed on Saturday.  Twelve pointer with a twenty inch spread.  I have pics in my possession that his son sent me, but I need to ask him if I can post.  Both G2's are split so that will be deductions, but it more than qualifies as P&Y.  Tines look to be 14 inches or more.  Hopefully I can post pics soon.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 13, 2010)

used to be a big one around windward that bedded behind work when I seen him he was in 150's real wide and tall blade like tines 10pt that was 2 years ago....they are grown there....


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 13, 2010)

dang! Yeah hurry an post em!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like the deer off of www.gadeercam.com


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 13, 2010)

Man....I live in Alpharetta and huntable land is almost impossible to find.  I have looked all over.  Whoever has a plot like that in Alpharetta is one lucky guy.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope its not the one ive been chasing...


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Sep 14, 2010)

post him up


----------



## Rock Bottom (Sep 14, 2010)

That makes 2 good ones killed in Alpharetta that I've heard of already.You just can't beat a back yard buck.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome....let's see him!


----------



## childers (Sep 14, 2010)

thats a lucky fella.  they grow em big there


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Sep 14, 2010)

Rock Bottom said:


> That makes 2 good ones killed in Alpharetta that I've heard of already.You just can't beat a back yard buck.



what was the other one?


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566022&highlight=fulton

Was this the deer killed?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 14, 2010)

cpowel10 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566022&highlight=fulton
> 
> Was this the deer killed?




seems to fit the description.


----------



## childers (Sep 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> seems to fit the description.



x2 for me


----------



## Buckshot (Sep 14, 2010)

lets see some pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2010)

*Rex*

That ain't the same buck.  The G3 on the right side doesnt come off the G2 like that and is twice as long. I have not personally spoken with the shooter at any time.  I was in Estes Park, CO this weekend celebrating my 13 year old stepdaughters Birthday at the Stanley Hotel when my stepson from a prior marriage texted me about the kill.  We have kept in touch over the years so that is how I know his dad.  I have only seen one pic of the deer and got the story *2nd hand*.  I have asked the son to ask his dad if I could post a pic yesterday and havent heard back.  I dont know eithers work schedule so I am unsure about the delay.


----------



## laserdoc (Sep 14, 2010)

Drew said:


> That ain't the same buck.  The G3 on the right side doesnt come off the G2 like that and is twice as long. I have not personally spoken with the shooter at any time.  I was in Estes Park, CO this weekend celebrating my 13 year old stepdaughters Birthday at the Stanley Hotel when my stepson from a prior marriage texted me about the kill.  We have kept in touch over the years so that is how I know his dad.  I have only seen one pic of the deer and got the story *2nd hand*.  I have asked the son to ask his dad if I could post a pic yesterday and havent heard back.  I dont know eithers work schedule so I am unsure about the delay.



Was out there in Estes park the end of July to beat the heat for a while.
Sure do miss that place!!


----------



## *G5* (Sep 14, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Sounds like the deer off of www.gadeercam.com



I work with the guy who has that camera in his backyard. Very nice buck on there.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 14, 2010)

*G5* said:


> I work with the guy who has that camera in his backyard. Very nice buck on there.



I used to drive through milton everyday for work and there are some nice areas out there. I know of one area that just looks like it would hold a huge deer looks like a perfect spot.


----------



## Drew (Sep 15, 2010)

*Pics*

Spoke with the son tonight.  He has assured me that I will be able to post front view of harvested deer and profile pics when living from trail cam within two days.  If for some reason you thought you were hunting this deer, sorry you are no longer hunting him, he is dead.  It was killed on the back property of a private homeowner in the middle of an apple tree orchard from a ground blind.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 15, 2010)

Whew!!! Good thing it is not the deer from gadeercam.  Still....GAME ON!!!!


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 15, 2010)

A lot of talk, but no proof.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 15, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> Whew!!! Good thing it is not the deer from gadeercam.  Still....GAME ON!!!!



You hunting this area also?


----------



## parkerman (Sep 15, 2010)

Is this the same deer posted over on the Facebook "Live from the Georgia Woods" page?


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 15, 2010)

parkerman said:


> Is this the same deer posted over on the Facebook "Live from the Georgia Woods" page?



If so that was a big 'un!  I live in Milton and drive by a spot that looks perfect every day.  Sure wish I could get in there...


----------



## JWilson (Sep 15, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> If so that was a big 'un!  I live in Milton and drive by a spot that looks perfect every day.  Sure wish I could get in there...



just go thats is how most of the big deer are killed in Alpharetta  I know I grew up in Alpharetta and you would not believe how many gun shots you hear at night or any other time


----------



## jersey ga boy (Sep 15, 2010)

well if i had killed a buck of this caliber there is no doubt there would be pics
im just saying


----------



## Ga8point129 (Sep 15, 2010)

Something fishy going on if no one will come up with pics of a deer that caliber.........


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ga8point129 said:


> Something fishy going on if no one will come up with pics of a deer that caliber.........



Im with you


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2010)

JWilson said:


> just go thats is how most of the big deer are killed in Alpharetta  I know I grew up in Alpharetta and you would not believe how many gun shots you hear at night or any other time



That is why I wear some orange all season long!


----------



## JWilson (Sep 16, 2010)

*sounds funny to me also*



Ga8point129 said:


> Something fishy going on if no one will come up with pics of a deer that caliber.........



Thats what I'm talking about. Sounds like some opened their mouth and was not surpose to.


----------



## Bell_Man (Sep 16, 2010)

Threads like this are useless.  Why even bother posting if you can't deliver proof.  Im not saying a Buck was not killed simply saying either let the shooter post his deer or get pics then post.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got some great trail cam pics of Bigfoot chasing a chupacabra; and in the lake behind them, you can see "Nessy."  Will post in a couple days as soon as I get permission....


Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

Ga8point129 said:


> Something fishy going on if no one will come up with pics of a deer that caliber.........



or they don't want the attention/ possibility of their good hunting property leased from under them.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> or they don't want the attention/ possibility of their good hunting property leased from under them.



This could most likely be the case. Heck, you can't hardly post pics of a dead buck much less a trail cam pic of one on the web anymore without fear of some jealous-envious jackleg trying to get your lease..


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wouldnt be surprised to hear poaching was involved


----------



## JWilson (Sep 16, 2010)

*yep*



Gentleman4561 said:


> Wouldnt be surprised to hear poaching was involved



Thats more like it I would not be scared of having a lease taken by someone else


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Sep 16, 2010)

Drew said:


> Spoke with the son tonight.  He has assured me that I will be able to post front view of harvested deer and profile pics when living from trail cam within two days.  If for some reason you thought you were hunting this deer, sorry you are no longer hunting him, he is dead.  It was killed on the back property of a private homeowner in the middle of an apple tree orchard from a ground blind.



Hope you can get pics up  If I were guessing though it looks like you might just want someone to think the deer is dead so they stop hunting it?


----------



## Dub (Sep 16, 2010)

Interested to see the ground blind bruiser.

With today's technology....can't understand why it's so hard to get pics posted.

Most hunters I know can take the pic and post it from their cell phone right there on the ground.  At worst they have to wait until they get 3G coverage or a wifi hotspot.

It ain't that hard is all I'm saying.


It does really suck that one has to consider such things as loosing a lease over a successful legal kill.


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pic*

Still waiting for trail cam profile


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet!Maybe Alpharetta shoud be DEER TOWN!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 16, 2010)

Fulton, Dekalb, Cobb, Clayton, Douglas, and Gwinnett are truly the deer county capitals....not Jasper County!!!


----------



## Double-droptine (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats to the hunter! Fine beast! Definitely looks like the buck on gadeercam.


----------



## Pondman (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like the deer from .....
http://www.gadeercam.com/
  what do you all think?


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^That's what I was just thinking I am pretty sure that's him.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 16, 2010)

now all you haters say your sorry! lol


----------



## mwood1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

whew thats a big boy and hes a city buck too.


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys I know it's hard to tell from this view and his hand also covers the kicker on the Left G2.  The right G2/G3 are joined at the base and form a V.  No one has yet to post a pic that has this rack.  Continue hunting those deer gentlemen.


----------



## wpeels (Sep 16, 2010)

not him his the one on the trail cams brow tine curves out the one killed curves in


----------



## kpeels (Sep 16, 2010)

dont look the same to me but close only thing i see is the left browl goes in and the ga deer cam deer goes out


----------



## kpeels (Sep 16, 2010)

heck of a bruzer tho like to see more pics


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 16, 2010)

High chance that this deer was poached in norcross, around simpsonsood.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 16, 2010)

same deer?


----------



## philtuts (Sep 16, 2010)

Where was this buck killed again? Just curious.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 16, 2010)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> Where was this buck killed again? Just curious.



Im wondering the same thing.


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

Exact same deer. Same curved right brow tine. Same crab claw on the left side. Same split g1's. Same hooked g3's.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2010)

*Questions*

Anybody on this thread have the actual ability to recognize the difference between a V shape and Y shape?????

Sounds like the "corn crowd" is feeling insecure.  Remember folks, you do not own a deer until you have actually harvested it.  Just cause you are pouring the corn to it doesn't make it yours.

Another board member also has live pics of the ACTUAL deer and sheds.  Killed in MILTON/Alpharetta people!

Your MAGIC deer must be hanging with Sasquatch or Santa Claus.


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

No offense brother, we just want to see the pics, that's all.


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

And the difference in V shape and Y shape is due to the velvet in the trail cam pic.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pic*

The pic posted says it all.  The shooter is obviously not you.
Anybody know the difference between a velvet V and Y.  Please people, different deer, different location.

Keep your cameras rolling,  keep hunting.  And for the poaching/trespassing crowd, keep doing what you do, karma will find you.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2010)

*Message*

Sent you a message Urbantrespasser33.


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

That's real mature- "Urbantrespasser33"? I'm sorry that you become this defensive when someone raises a small issue that two deer like eerily similar. I was comparing two pictures, nothing more. So putting corn out in front of a trail camera makes someone a poacher now? Hmm, that's new to me. I have never hunted over corn. As for trespassing, how do you decide that there was trespassing going on? Just because it was posted that the trail cam pic was near Simpsonwood? Hm. Your logic fails there, too. So please, if you're going to be so defensive, at least make logical sense. 
Thank you.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2010)

*check your messages*

check your messages


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll take your word for that these deer are different. Just thought they looked similar, that is all. Never meant any harm, just responded when accusations were made about my hunting ethics such as trespassing and poaching. 
I am dropping this and hope you will too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ranger10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Drew, all u gotta do to settle this argument is post some side view pictures of the buck. Even if they aren't the same deer, not posting the pictures is digging yourself (whoever shot it) into a deeper hole. From the picture you have up, these deer look exactly the same, including the split tines. Also, your argument about how we are just angry because "our" deer has been killed, is completely illegitimate. Thats also digging yourself deeper into a hole, because if you killed "our" deer, you definitely didn't kill it in Alpharetta, which would equal poaching. This deer did not walk from Simpsonwood all the way to North Alpharetta in a period of a couple weeks. Oh and since us corn crowd have a big pile of corn where that buck is, that would also mean that you most likely were hunting over bait....that is unless you were over 200 yards away and out of sight. Please prove us all wrong asap so we know that "our" buck is still alive, and we can once again happily pursue it!


----------



## jonhayes (Sep 17, 2010)

If this is the same dear it should be easy enough for DNR to analyse the pictures and if the person whose land it was poached off complains they should do an investigation trail cam pictures can really do alot to catch poachers ask Johnny Clay who tried to pass off that monster in KY last year and got caught by trail cam pics from ohio. (google it if you havent read about it)

This one however looks very simular rack wise to me but the faces of the deer have different coloring so I just cant tell would need more pictures.   That being said its sad that this has become part of our sport when you kill a huge deer legit you have to defend it and you better have some kinda proof and on the flip side you have alot of poachers trying to kill big deer and protecting your deer is a tough job.


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 17, 2010)

its funny how some people get so worked up---IT'S JUST A DEER.

Congrats to the hunter on such harvesting such a beautiful buck.  Once in a lifetime animal for sure.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2010)

awesome buck!!!


----------



## 777BIGB777 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Second that*

The brow tine curves, as well as the LENGTH of the 2 do not match up.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2010)

*jonhayes you nailed it*

There is no room in hunting for jealousy and envy.  Congratulate the shooter and move on.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 17, 2010)

Not trying to start anymore contraversy, but my take is same deer. If you want another sign it is the same look at the bucks feet in the trail cam pic and the one you can see in the back of the truck. They have piebald characteristics. Unique, but not uncommon. The rack seems to match as well just that the hand is holding left side G2 split. That being said. Congrats and I always assume the best until proven otherwise. I hope everything was legal and assume as much, but either way that is a freak.


----------



## fredw (Sep 17, 2010)

Why in the world can't you just offer a congratulations on a fine kill?  

Note to self:  Don't post pictures of your deer kills on this board.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

OK.....Sorry about the bigfoot comment

That's an awesome buck!

Congratulations to the shooter


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 17, 2010)

I learned a long time ago not to post pictures on here......someone always has something negative to say. Congrats to the shooter of the buck. Nice Buck!


----------



## hoppie (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this makes me wonder what would happen if I killed and posted pics of the deer we had pictures of last year. Most are always under the assumption if it is big it was illegal. Like I said until it is clear it was illegal I say congrats and clear some space on the wall.


----------



## kcausey (Sep 17, 2010)

Who cares whIch deer it is....it's the shooter's business and no one else.  i despise all the idiots that raise queStion on a deer because it's bigger than their personal best.   sounds like a few of all need to eat some words and possibly swallow some broken teEth in the process.   shouldn't even be allowed on this board.  this kinda bull crap ain't what this place is intended for.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 17, 2010)

The deer in the back of the truck, and the deer in post #53 look to be the same deer, IMO, if not they are identical twins.  
Both deer have:
-Right brow tines both turn in.  
-Right brow slightly longer than the left
-Same basic frame.  
-The left G2 is split with the front of it being shorter than the back.
-The right side G2 is split with the back shorter than the front of the split.

I am not saying the deer was poached, but those 2, the one in the back of the truck and the one in post #53 look to be the same deer.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks pretty dang close.  That trail cam pic was from July 11 and he was still in velvet.  Still had time to grow a little more by this last week.  The angle of the rack is different in the pics, so you have to take that into consideration, too.  If that ain't him, he's got a twin out there.


----------



## C.J. (Sep 17, 2010)

It is the same deer. however both pictures come from Alpharetta, going toward Milton, its not the GAdeercam deer either just a stud from a suburban honeyhole in Alpharetta. I sent pictures of that deer to gentleman4561 from the summer but did not tell him where they were from. congrats to the hunter who harvested him


----------



## reylamb (Sep 17, 2010)

C.J. said:


> It is the same deer. however both pictures come from Alpharetta, going toward Milton, its not the GAdeercam deer either just a stud from a suburban honeyhole in Alpharetta. I sent pictures of that deer to gentleman4561 from the summer but did not tell him where they were from. congrats to the hunter who harvested him



And there you have it, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## burnout (Sep 17, 2010)

Will-dawg said:


> its funny how some people get so worked up---IT'S JUST A DEER.
> 
> Congrats to the hunter on such harvesting such a beautiful buck.  Once in a lifetime animal for sure.



Very true




SuburbanShooter said:


> I learned a long time ago not to post pictures on here......someone always has something negative to say.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

reylamb said:


> The deer in the back of the truck, and the deer in post #53 look to be the same deer, IMO, if not they are identical twins.
> Both deer have:
> -Right brow tines both turn in.
> -Right brow slightly longer than the left
> ...




looking back, i think they are 2 different deer, based on the right g2 alone.


----------



## C.J. (Sep 17, 2010)

There the same im positive, its just difficult to tell with the picture that was provided in the truckbed


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how some people think they are the police, judge, jury and executioner.

The man posted his thread and a pic to share a fellow hunter's success and some of you immediately accuse him of poaching and you don't know squat.

We have this problem every year and its' not going to get a good head start this year. If you don't have congratulations to offer or something nice to say, click on another thread and keep your suspicions to yourself. If you think you have proof the animal was poached, call WRD. Otherwise let it be and move on. This place is not Superior Court of Fulton County. It is an outdoors message board. No joke.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

C.J. said:


> There the same im positive, its just difficult to tell with the picture that was provided in the truckbed



yeah, maybe the split right g2 doesn't look as long because the head is tilted back.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 17, 2010)

elfiii said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people think they are the police, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> The man posted his thread and a pic to share a fellow hunter's success and some of you immediately accuse him of poaching and you don't know squat.
> 
> We have this problem every year and its' not going to get a good head start this year. If you don't have congratulations to offer or something nice to say, click on another thread and keep your suspicions to yourself. If you think you have proof the animal was poached, call WRD. Otherwise let it be and move on. This place is not Superior Court of Fulton County. It is an outdoors message board. No joke.



Good word Elfiii! This is why I don't share too much of my private life with the general public. Even if you've dotted every i and crossed every t, you're GOING TOO get accused of something. 

It's a sad commentary on the state of hunting and society in general today.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 17, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Fulton, Dekalb, Cobb, Clayton, Douglas, and Gwinnett are truly the deer county capitals....not Jasper County!!!



Thats advertising and this thread should be pulled!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> Thats advertising and this thread should be pulled!



supported by real evidence.


----------



## Ranger10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Both pictures did not come from Alpharetta, the picture Gentleman4561 posted came from Simpsonwood. But if this deer did happen to walk that far and if both of these deer are the same like C.J. says, then why is Drew insisting that they are not the same deer? Please just post more pictures so you can put this to rest.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 17, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 17, 2010)

elfiii said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people think they are the police, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> The man posted his thread and a pic to share a fellow hunter's success and some of you immediately accuse him of poaching and you don't know squat.
> 
> We have this problem every year and its' not going to get a good head start this year. If you don't have congratulations to offer or something nice to say, click on another thread and keep your suspicions to yourself. If you think you have proof the animal was poached, call WRD. Otherwise let it be and move on. This place is not Superior Court of Fulton County. It is an outdoors message board. No joke.





Ranger10 said:


> Both pictures did not come from Alpharetta, the picture Gentleman4561 posted came from Simpsonwood. But if this deer did happen to walk that far and if both of these deer are the same like C.J. says, then why is Drew insisting that they are not the same deer? Please just post more pictures so you can put this to rest.



Ranger10:  Did you read the above message?  I copied it in case you missed it the first time.  Call DNR if you have a problem.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

Ranger10 said:


> Please just post more pictures so you can put this to rest.



not exactly sure why he has to satisfy your request.  he told about a buck someone killed, posted a picture of it, end of story.  

like others have said, this is why people don't want to share what they kill, because too many people want to try and find holes in the story.  plenty of big bucks are killed by members of this here forum and they aren't willing to post them, for this very reason.

either way, one mature deer took a ride in the back of the truck.


----------



## PChunter (Sep 17, 2010)

who CARES? great buck, congrats to who ever killed it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Ranger10:  Did you read the above message?  I copied it in case you missed it the first time.  Call DNR if you have a problem.



enough said!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

That`s about the end to this story, unless you have something good to say.


----------



## string music (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats to the hunter! Thats an absolute giant!!!!!


----------



## philtuts (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree that this is not the place for this kind of debate. I am sorry for any trouble this has caused. I did not realize that comparing pictures would cause all of this. Everyone should drop this. Congrats to the hunter who killed that deer! We can all agree it is a BEAST!!!! 
Good luck in the woods-


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice buck would be nice to put on the wall.


----------



## Ranger10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok i will


----------



## kc65 (Sep 17, 2010)

all this pileing on is one reason there are more record book bucks on unknown walls, than are in the books, i feel sorry for the man, woman or child who kills the next world record deer.


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 17, 2010)

ditto kc65


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Sep 17, 2010)

same deer?[/QUOTE]

Yes it's the same deer.

Right G1 curves back the same.
Right G2 splits the same.
Right G3 bends in the same.
Left G2 splits the same and fork turned inside slightly.
Left G3 bends over at top the same.

 I don't care where or how it was killed as I wasn't hunting it and it wasn't on my land  so i'm not trying to do anything other than answer your question. Great buck and congrats to the hunter who got him. To the person who got the trail cam pic of him great picture too bad you didn't get him.


----------



## red tail (Sep 17, 2010)

I will have to say it is 99.9999999999999999999999999999% chance that it is the same deer.   


regardless. 

he is a great Buck and congrats on the beast!!!


----------



## castaway (Sep 17, 2010)

who cares! Nice deer I hope one day I can be lucky enough to kill one even half that size. Tell your buddy congrats! I would love to see more pics of that beast.


----------



## jonhayes (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to agree I feel sorry for whoever kills the next world record. All ive got to say to them is you better get it on video with a nice pan out of the land you were hunting. Hansons buck has already been beaten by a hunter in my opinion and after a flurry of negative press and several lawsuits from Hanson to protect the thousands he makes from loaning that rack out it was withdrawn. I have actually held the rack that was "faked" and I know better but I also know that the guy who shot it is a bit of a recklose and very uncomfortable around people not surprized he took it out of consideration before it could be offically scored even though 2 experienced B&C scored greened it.


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 17, 2010)

same deer i think


----------



## 24point (Sep 17, 2010)

Not the buck off Georgia Deer Cam, those G2s are split to deep


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 17, 2010)

he'da been a goodun next year


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 17, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> he'da been a goodun next year



Congratulation on one fine buck and it ain't the same deer that was in the pics, even if it was it don't matter.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

Great buck!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to the hunter !!!!!!!

I would love to put an arrow (or bullet) into a buck of that caliber.


----------



## urban hunter90 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok the reason this has stirred up so much controversy is bc this buck was the main target for quite a few hunters in the simpsonwood area, a place that does not allow hunting on its property, the deer did however travel down creeks that ran into privately owned land but definitely lived on simpsonwood, hearing the deer was killed in north alpharetta did not add up, it made it sound like someone had poached onto simpsonwood and killed this deer and said they killed it somewhere else to not raise suspicions, also the story has been kept quiet as to fly under the radar, I am not saying this is the case all i am saying is this is what is causing the controversy, a deer that many people were after and a kill story that did not add up. CJ did not send those pictures to gentleman I know this bc i have been to the exact place where the pictures were taken. And everyone needs to back off of drew bc he is simply sharing a story that he was told with all of us to enjoy.  I would like it if more pics of the deer dead were posted so we could for sure tell if it is the same buck


----------



## jeff74 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 17, 2010)

fredw said:


> Why in the world can't you just offer a congratulations on a fine kill?
> 
> Note to self:  Don't post pictures of your deer kills on this board.



I simply brought up a picture that i have of a deer.  They look very similar and the fact that he would not post pictures along with the fact that he said the deer was killed in Alpheretta made me very suspicious.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 17, 2010)

urban hunter90 said:


> ok the reason this has stirred up so much controversy is bc this buck was the main target for quite a few hunters in the simpsonwood area, a place that does not allow hunting on its property, the deer did however travel down creeks that ran into privately owned land but definitely lived on simpsonwood, hearing the deer was killed in north alpharetta did not add up, it made it sound like someone had poached onto simpsonwood and killed this deer and said they killed it somewhere else to not raise suspicions, also the story has been kept quiet as to fly under the radar, I am not saying this is the case all i am saying is this is what is causing the controversy, a deer that many people were after and a kill story that did not add up. CJ did not send those pictures to gentleman I know this bc i have been to the exact place where the pictures were taken. And everyone needs to back off of drew bc he is simply sharing a story that he was told with all of us to enjoy.  I would like it if more pics of the deer dead were posted so we could for sure tell if it is the same buck



thank you. and i have 20 more pictures to back it up. those are from my cam.


----------



## henryjoe (Sep 17, 2010)

jealousy... simple as that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  gets folks riled up everytime go out and hunt kill you one instead  of  on here claimin a deer was not takin legally...and a big congratulation to the hunter


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice buck.Congrats to the hunter.I believe its the same deer..I dont think 2 could grow to look sooooooo much a like..I remember last year a guy posted pics all on here of a huge buck..It turned out to be illegal..Hope this was not..I also remember a couple years ago the same thing happened..A young guy killed it north fulton in the extended archery season..He got in trouble to...Just because ones illegal does not stop folks from wanting to brag on one I recken


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ranger10 said:


> Both pictures did not come from Alpharetta, the picture Gentleman4561 posted came from Simpsonwood. But if this deer did happen to walk that far and if both of these deer are the same like C.J. says, then why is Drew insisting that they are not the same deer? Please just post more pictures so you can put this to rest.


Here they are


----------



## preacher (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a real nice buck. . . .hope I can get one like that someday!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

Gentleman4561 said:


> I simply brought up a picture that i have of a deer.  They look very similar and the fact that he would not post pictures along with the fact that he said the deer was killed in Alpheretta made me very suspicious.



how far is it from where the deer was killed and where you have pictures of it?


----------



## henryjoe (Sep 17, 2010)

yes it is the same deer  and to bad you did not get him im sure theres more around go get on em..............good hunting


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 17, 2010)

C.J. said:


> It is the same deer. however both pictures come from Alpharetta, going toward Milton, its not the GAdeercam deer either just a stud from a suburban honeyhole in Alpharetta. I sent pictures of that deer to gentleman4561 from the summer but did not tell him where they were from. congrats to the hunter who harvested him



My pictures do not come from Alpharetta you just dont want the DNR coming in and screwing up your hunting.  You didnt send me any of these pictures.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> how far is it from where the deer was killed and where you have pictures of it?



20 miles atleast


----------



## C.J. (Sep 17, 2010)

Gentleman4561 said:


> My pictures do not come from Alpharetta you just dont want the DNR coming in and screwing up your hunting.  You didnt send me any of these pictures.



I know the DNR personally and they can come by anytime, we actually have hunted with them for about 8 years now so I will call them for you if you want. Apparently multiple people have pictures of this deer and it has caused some problems. bottom line the deer is dead. If you think poaching was involved deal with it outside the forum.


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 17, 2010)

this is gettin good....great deer. innocent until proven guilty. 20 miles is a long hike


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Folks...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought I had pictures of him where I hunt but the one I have is much bigger..North Fulton does hold some grown-uns!


----------



## urban hunter90 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gentleman4561 said:


> 20 miles atleast



its at the very least that, probly farther


----------



## Ranger10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Of course were jealous that he shot this huge buck, who wouldn't be? But that isn't the issue, the issue is that we believe the buck was killed illegally just like urban hunter90 said. At first when i saw the picture of the buck I just thought it was a great Alpharetta kill and was jealous naturally, but when i looked at it a day later i realized that it looked extremely similar to the one we got pictures of, then i became jealous and confused. The fact that im jealous is not why Im trying to get to the bottom of this story. Here is my theory, take it or leave it. Drew shot this buck somewhere in or near Simpsonwood without permission. Out of excitement he posted it on the forum but was wary about people catching on to him, so he didn't put up pictures and he claimed that it was his friend who shot it (just as a quick out if things got sketchy). Once people started to catch on, instead of just posting more pictures he desperately tried to convince people that they were not the same deer. But if he truly believed they were not the same deer, then why did he say several times "you do not own a deer until you have actually harvested it?" This statement implies that Drew acknowledged that the deer he killed is indeed the same one we were after, the one in the picture from Simpsonwood.

However, i do not know Drew personally. I have talked to him on the phone and he sounds like a great guy. He could have just accidentally leaked out information of this deer without knowing the other guy actually killed it illegally. And now he is being a good friend and trying to cover up his mistake. If this is the case, then i am sorry to Drew for him getting caught in the middle of this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Since some of ya`ll don`t listen good.


----------

